# Best audition yet!!



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

The best audition i have watched, not what i was expecting!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . and _*FABULOUS*_. I loved it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is the best audition vid I have ever seen........ "I hope you like pain "






















http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0yOpgNZxfpk


----------

